# My Dogs



## KJGregor (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=55398&id=533652583&l=f648612884


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

What cuties! What kind are they?


----------



## KJGregor (Aug 7, 2009)

Butters the black and white one is a mix... Not sure exacltly.

Cricket is half chow and half lab..


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

they are beautiful xxx


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Labs are great dogs, I used to have one. They're such sweeties!


----------

